# Extract Hoegaarden Recipe



## Helmut (21/11/10)

G'day guys, I am looking for an extract recipe for Hoegaarden. I was thinking,

1 x Thomas Coopers Wheat Malt Extract 1.5kg
500g x Dried Wheat Malt
500g x Light Dried Malt
500g x Dextrose
15g Coriander Seed
Bunch of Orange Zest
Danstar Munich Yeast
23L brew

What sort of hop schedule do I need? I have Saaz flowers, Cascade plugs, Centeniall and Southern cross pellets available. My guess is it only needs a low number of IBU's and maybe some Saaz flavouring?

Have attempted this before using a Blackrock Whispering Wheat tin and turned out ok but have got the extract and hops and want to try again. Any help would be appreciated.

I have some Caramalt available for steeping if anyone thinks that is worth it also.

Leon


----------



## Sydneybrewer (21/11/10)

imo i would not add anymore hops as the bitterness from the tin should be enough, all the flavor and aroma should be orange and coriander, i would get some bitter orange peel from an asian grocer. also have you brought the yeast? a made a hoegaarden clone recently with wyeast 3711 french saison and it looks like it could be my best brew yet after only 1 week in the bottle. finished dry 1.002 (which would be good for you as all that extract would make it a bit sweet) yet very silky not unlike hoegaarden itself.

sorry edit i misread i thought you were using a hopped tin, in that case use a bittering adition of saaz to about 18 ibu


----------



## manticle (21/11/10)

To get close to hoegaarden you'll probably need the hoegaarden yeast - Wyeast 3944.

Doesn't mean it won't be a lovely beer without. Of your hop choise I would only use saaz. I'd look at bittering between 20 and 25 IBU.


----------



## philw (21/11/10)

sounds interesting, I would like to know how it ends up as I would like to give that a go


----------



## Rod (21/11/10)

I have used the dried sweet orange peel from grain and grape

http://www.grainandgrape.com.au/product_in...roducts_id=8218


----------



## dicko (21/11/10)

Here is an old link from Grumpys recipe data base.
It is for a partial mash but it may give you some clues for your recipe

Cheers


http://web.archive.org/web/20041205020832/...hp3?recipeid=16


----------



## earle (22/11/10)

Also check out the Great Hoegaarden clone thread across at homebrew and beer.


----------



## Helmut (22/11/10)

So I ended up with a 5l boil with 500g LDME, boiled 10g of Centeniall for 30 mins for as a bittering hop, then 15g B Saaz flowers at 15 mins and 15g B Saaz at 5 mins. Upped the Coriander to 30g crushed and zest of about 6-8 oranges for about 40g zest (wet). Boiled this for 15 mins. Added the Dried wheat malt at flameout and cooled in a sink of ice water. Strained into the fermenter with 500g dex and the Coopers wheat kit at topped up to 23L.
OG was only about 1040, Ian's spreadsheet says it sould have been closer to 1050 (I think), not sure why the lower OG. Tasted the sample and was quite sweet with only a hint of the coriander and orange peel. Hopefully this will intensify during the fermenting and maturing.
I rehydrated the Munich yeast in a jar of cooled boiled water, stirred it around and left it for about 30 mins before pitching. Then I looked at the packet and it says in big bold print "DO NOT STIR" until 15 minutes has elapsed. Is this much of a muchness?

Leon


----------



## Helmut (28/11/10)

So this brew has been sitting in the fermenter at about 16-18 degrees for 7 days. Took an SG reading today and it is sitting at about 1020, so still a bit to go, though I am suprised it is still at this gravity after a week. I have given it a swirl a couple of times and have taken it out of the esky boxes to raise the temp up to about 22-24 for a day or so. Is this a good idea? Or should I just be patient and leave it at 18 degrees for another week.

Leon.

PS. the sample tasted very nice. The orange and spice has really intensified which is great. The reason I took the SG reading today was to see if I needed to boil some more orange peel and coriander and add it to the brew cos it was really missing just before I pitched the yeast.


----------



## peterl1981 (13/1/11)

ok when you say add orange peel..

Do you mean the whole peel or just scrape the outside skin of an orange?

cheers guys


----------



## felten (13/1/11)

you just want the skin, not any of the white pith underneath as its bitter and doesn't have much citrus flavour.


----------



## olly4891 (13/1/11)

Helmut...can you give us an update on the final product?

Did it turn out as you expected, or better/worse? I will probably try something similar soon and wondered what changes (if any) you might make given post brew experience and sampling...

Cheers! - Olly


----------



## peterl1981 (13/1/11)

i have just made a batch of hoegaarden like below..

black rock whispering wheat beer
1 kg dried wheat malt 
15g coriander seed crushed
2 Tbsp orange peel zest
safwheat yeast wb-06

21 liters

boil 2lt water with coriander, orange peel, and malt for 15 mins
let sit for 15mins
into fermenter
atwater to 21 liters


i will let you guys know how it ends up in about a month


----------



## peterl1981 (23/1/11)

hey guiys

just had a taste of it today, after i put into secondary and i tasted great, carn't wait to carb it up....

cheers lynchman


----------

